# Martin logan



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Any of you compared martin logan Vantage to Vista with a sub?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

The two are basically the same speaker but..... Vista vs Vantage: Vista woofer box is slightly larger and un-powered, crossover points slightly different along with different sensitivity. Personally I liked the Vantage over the Vista by themselves.

Mate the Vista with a Depth Sub and you have basically the same cost, but with "probably" better low end (subjective opinion). I am just thinking out loud here from listening to both, but never hearing the Vista with a Depth.


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Martin logan Update*

I finally bought the Vantage. I'm more than satisfied. Life like musician, plenty of details, great bass.:jump:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Martin Logan speakers are simply amazing! I have yet to hear a speaker that can even come close.


----------

